# les cent mètres qu'elle a couru(s)



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous:

_Les cent mètres qu'elle a couru(s) l'ont épuisée._

Est-ce qu'il faut accorder le participe "couru" ?

Je viens de trouver cette phrase, sans accord, dans un exercise, mais ça m'a l'air un peu bizarre parce que le COD ("que") est placé avant le verbe, non ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Flore!

Bonjour ! 

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi ! J'aurais moi aussi fait l'accord : "qu'elle a couru*s*"
Il doit s'agir d'une erreur, ce qui est plutôt malvenu dans un exercice de français


----------



## itka

Non, ça ne s'accorde pas. 
C'est une distance, c'est à dire un complément circonstanciel et non un complément d'objet direct. (Elle a couru _combien ? quelle distance ?_)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Excellente question, tout dépend si l'on considère _les cent mètres_ comme COD ou comme un complément circonstanciel de quantité. Cela revient à savoir si _les cent mètres_ répondent à la question combien ou à la question quoi. Autrement posé, les cent mètres représentent-ils une distance ou le nom d'une course ?

Si l'on considère que c'est un COD, il y aura accord
Si l'on considère que c'est un complément circonstanciel, il n'y aura pas accord.

Toutefois, _les cents mètres_ évoquant de façon explicite une distance cela penche en faveur de l'hypotèse complément circonstanciel pour un puriste.

Prenons un exemple :

_Les cent mètres qu'elle a couru l'ont épuisée (elle a couru sur 100 mètres)_
mais
_Les courses de cent mètres qu'elle a courues l'ont épuisée (elle a couru des courses qui s'appellent un 100 mètres)_

J'espère ne pas apporter trop de confusion.

Il s'agit toutefois là d'un point très précis autant que particulier des accords en français.


----------



## Little Chandler

Ah, d'accord. Je n'avais pas envisagé la possibilité que "les cent mètres" soit autre chose que COD.

Merci beaucoup à tous les trois.


----------



## Flore!

Argh oui c'est vrai, j'ai répondu trop vite, désolée :-S 
_Courir _est un verbe intransitif donc son participe passé ne s'accorde pas - sauf dans le cas particulier "courir un cent mètres" où là, _courir_ est transitif, comme l'a souligné Lacuzon.
Encore désolée ! 

Edit: Et qu'en est-il du verbe _parcourir_ ? "Les cent mètres qu'elle a *par*couru*s*" ou je me trompe encore ?... Parcourir est un verbe transitif pour le coup...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Flore,

Parcourir est en tout point semblable à courir, tout comme coûter, valoir, peser et j'en oublie ...


----------



## Flore!

Ah comme quoi ce n'est pas du tout une histoire de verbe transitif/intransitif. Hé bé voilà un point de grammaire qui était tombé dans les tréfonds de ma mémoire, j'en suis toute honteuse ; merci à vous de l'avoir fait remonter à la surface.


----------



## quinoa

Lorsque c'est un cod, on dit *le* 100 mètres, non? sauf si elle a fait plusieurs courses. Mais courir peut bel et bien être transitif.

On peut imaginer "Elle a couru les 100 mètres qui la séparaient de la route en un éclair!" = Elle *les* a courus en un éclair. Eh! ça marche...
Encore une fois tout dépend du contexte....


----------



## tilt

On peut courir _une course_, certes, mais peut-on courir _une distance_, strictement parlant?
La réponse n'est peut-être pas aussi évidente qu'elle en a l'air...


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> On peut courir _une course_, certes, mais peut-on courir _une distance_, strictement parlant?


Oui, il est bien possible de _courir une distance_.



quinoa said:


> Lorsque c'est un cod, on dit *le* 100 mètres, non? sauf si elle a fait plusieurs courses. Mais courir peut bel et bien être transitif.


Oui, mais il s'agit alors du nom de la course et pas d'une distance comme suggéré par Lacuzon.

Autres exemples où _courir_ est transitif :
_Les dangers qu'il a couru*s*
Les sangliers qu'il a couru*s*_



> On peut imaginer "Elle a couru les 100 mètres qui la séparaient de la route en un éclair!" = Elle *les* a courus en un éclair. Eh! ça marche...


Non, il convient d'écrire _Elle *les* a cour*u* en un éclair._


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Non, il convient d'écrire _Elle *les* a cour*u* en un éclair._


J'avoue ne pas comprendre pourquoi, si on peut, comme tu me le dis toi-même, considérer _les 100 mètres_ comme COD du verbe _courir_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai jamais rien prétendu de tel… Ce n'est pas un COD, mais un complément adverbial de mesure.

_Il a couru 100 mètres = Il a couru *sur une distance de* 100 mètres._

Il en va de même de :

_Il a couru 10 minutes = Il a couru *durant* 10 minutes._


----------



## tilt

Je m'étais mal exprimé, alors, car c'était le sens de ma question.
Quand j'ai demandé si on pouvait _courir une distance_, cela impliquait pour moi qu'on pouvait alors poser la question _courir quoi ?, _ce qui faisait de la distance un COD...

Donc si je te suis bien, on écrira de la même façon _les 3 litres de bière qu'il a *bu *l'ont complètement soulé_ ?
Et que faire, alors, si le complément est _les 3 bouteilles de bières_ ? Ne peut-on pas considérer cette locution comme une mesure aussi bien que comme un objet ?
La différence entre les deux me semble bien subjective...


----------



## le meur

J'en connais qui passent leur temps à courir "la gueuse", voire "la prétentaine", il y en a qui commence à "me" courir (pas sur ce site bien sûr), d'autres courent le cerf (ou le "courrent", verbe "courre", tjs. transitif) ou le cachet, selon la saison. Hier, une rumeur a couru le voisinage. Quant à la poste courue par les mousquetaires, il ne faudrait pas pousser fort loin l'analyse pour y voir ensemble un COD et une distance.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Donc si je te suis bien, on écrira de la même façon _les 3 litres de bière qu'il a *bu *l'ont complètement soulé_ ?


Non.  Puisque le verbe _boire_ est transitif, ces _3 litres de bière_ sont cette fois bien le COD.

Mis à part les sens déjà cités, le verbe _courir_ est quant à lui intransitif.


----------



## Flore!

Ooh bah ça y est j'y comprend plus rien 

Un peu plus haut, on a dit qu'il fallait écrire
_Les cent mètres qu'elle avait parcour*u*._
Or "parcourir" est tout ce qu'il y a de plus transitif, donc la question ne se résout pas en discriminant simplement transitif/intransitif, si ?!

En fait, je crois que c'est le complément circonstanciel de distance dans sa globalité qui m'échappe.

Pour le complément circonstanciel de mesure par exemple, ça va à peu près :
_« Les huit mètres que cet arbre a mesur*é*._» par opposition à « _Les deux arbres que nous avons mesur*és*. »_
On voit bien dans le premier cas qu'on ne peut pas mettre le verbe à la voix passive ("Les huit mètres sont mesurés par cet arbre" n'a évidemment aucun sens), donc que "Les huit mètres" est un complément circonstanciel de mesure et non un COD. Tandis que dans le deuxième cas, "les deux arbres" est bien COD, donc le participe passé s'accorde.
On rencontre la même facilité pour le complément circonstanciel de poids.
Jusque là tout va bien 

Mais pour la distance, ça me pose encore problème !
La phrase « _Les deux cents mètres que l'athlète a (par)couru. » _ne me choque pas tant que ça à la voix passive ! « _Les deux cents mètres ont été (par)courus par l'athlète. » _(j'ai mis 200 cette fois pour éviter toute ambiguïté avec le nom d'une course)
Du coup j'ai décidément tendance à considérer ce complément circonstanciel comme un COD et à vouloir accorder le participe ! 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Mis à part les sens déjà cités, le verbe _courir_ est quant à lui intransitif.


Sauf erreur de ma part, un verbe est transitif quand on le construit avec un complément d'objet.
Et là, tu me dis que si _les 100 mètres _n'est pas un complément d'objet, c'est parce que_ courir _est intransitif.

Il y a décidément quelque chose qui m'échappe dans ce raisonnement qui me semble se mordre allègrement la queue...


----------



## janpol

Bescherelle : 
courir : intransitif, transitif
la distinction est faite entre "sens propre" (courir 100 M.) et sens figuré (courir un danger) (cc dans un cas, cod dans l'autre)  mais "les 100 M. que j'ai courus" si j'évoque les épreuves auxquelles j'ai participé au cours de ma carrière de sprinter.
Pb : comme le fait remarquer Flore, "j'ai couru 100 M." peut être passivé...


----------



## itka

Peut-être trouverez-vous une explication suffisante sur ce site ?

_Qu'est-ce qu'il a couru ?_ 1) cent mètres, 2) un risque.
Moi, j'avais l'habitude de dire que si la réponse ne contenait pas de chiffres, il s'agissait du sens figuré et on faisait l'accord.
Si, au contraire, la réponse contient un élément chiffré, il s'agit d'un complément circonstanciel. (idem pour les autres verbes de cette série : coûter, peser, etc.)


----------



## quinoa

Si on peut dire "les 100 mètres ont été courus par X en .... secondes",(et on peut le dire), on a une forme passive issue d'une forme active qui est :"X a couru les 100 mètres en .. secondes" et donc "il les a courus".
Et courir (voir Le Robert) peut avoir un emploi transitif.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Moi, j'avais l'habitude de dire que si la réponse ne contenait pas de chiffres, il s'agissait du sens figuré et on faisait l'accord.
> Si, au contraire, la réponse contient un élément chiffré, il s'agit d'un complément circonstanciel. (idem pour les autres verbes de cette série : coûter, peser, etc.)


Et s'il a couru _deux _risques ?


----------



## quinoa

Eh bien, "il les a courus"!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Flore! said:


> Un peu plus haut, on a dit qu'il fallait écrire
> _Les cent mètres qu'elle avait parcour*u*._
> Or "parcourir" est tout ce qu'il y a de plus transitif, donc la question ne se résout pas en discriminant simplement transitif/intransitif, si ?!


Attention, on a parlé de _courir_, qui est intransitif, et non de _parcourir_ qui est transitif. Ainsi donc, il convient d'écrire :

_Les cent mètres qu'elle avait cour*u*._

Mais :

_Les cent mètres qu'elle avait parcour*us*._



tilt said:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, un verbe est transitif quand on le construit avec un complément d'objet.
> Et là, tu me dis que si _les 100 mètres _n'est pas un complément d'objet, c'est parce que_ courir _est intransitif.


Si un verbe ne peut être suivi *que* par un complément de mesure, ce n'est pas un COD, mais un complément adverbial de mesure. Ces verbes ne peuvent en outre pas se mettre au passif…

_Les cent mètres ont été parcourus par cette championne en moins de onze secondes._ 
_Les cent mètres ont été courus par cette championne en moins de onze secondes. _


----------



## Thomas1

tilt said:


> Et s'il a couru _deux _risques ?


Il faut l'accorder. D'où vient l'accord ? Du fait que en ce sens le verbe « courir » est transitif. Il veut dire « donner la chasse à ». Dans le sens propre il est employé dans les tournures comme : courir un lièvre. Par extension, on dit : courir les honneurs, et par métonymie : courir un danger où courir un cent mètres. Celui-ci veut dire qu'on participe à une course visant à le gagner. Donc, dans les exemples que je viens de mentionner le lièvre, les honneurs, le danger et le cent mètres sont une sorte du but de la chasse/course.



Maître Capello said:


> _Les cent mètres ont été courus par cette championne _...__



Est-ce que cette phrase peut être acceptable si les cent mètres veulent dire « les courses de cent mètres » ? Par exemple dans le contexte après l’entraînement l’entraîneur dit à une journaliste :
_Les cent mètres ont été courus par X, il a fait de bons temps, demain il courra les soixante mètres. _
Je pense que grammaticalement ça peut être plausible, mais pas vraiment dans la pratique ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Thomas1 said:


> Est-ce que cette phrase peut-être acceptable si les cent mètres veulent dire « les courses de cent mètres » ?



Bonjour,

Pour moi, *en ce sens*, oui elle est acceptable car dans l'esprit de la règle, mais cela attirera sans doute les foudres vengeurs des puristes ...


----------

